# Just what is in that chicken nugget?



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

Soon, we will also have processed chicken from China.  Wonder what they'll find in that?

http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/10/04/us-health-chickennugget-idINBRE9930JG20131004



> Recently, Mississippi researchers found out why: two nuggets they examined consisted of 50 percent or less chicken muscle tissue, the breast or thigh meat that comes to mind when a customer thinks of "chicken."
> 
> The nuggets came from two national fast food chains in Jackson. The three researchers selected one nugget from each box, preserved, dissected and stained the nuggets, then looked at them under a microscope.
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, processed meat is disgusting.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 4, 2013)

Meh.  I don't go to Macpukes cause the food is good for me.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup, this is the cost of sleazy ungoverned free business.  And the consumers that buy that crap are just as bad.  If you want to pay the lowest price for a slice of 'meat' it's not going to contain much meat.  

People ought to know that harvesting meat is very expensive so the less you pay, the worse you get.  That's why fillet steak costs so much - it's pure unadulterated muscle.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Yup, this is the cost of sleazy ungoverned free business.  And the consumers that buy that crap are just as bad.  If you want to pay the lowest price for a slice of 'meat' it's not going to contain much meat.
> 
> People ought to know that harvesting meat is very expensive so the less you pay, the worse you get.  That's why fillet steak costs so much - it's pure unadulterated muscle.



All meat processing is disgusting, unless you have a few animals at home and slaughter them yourself. Then you have the entire issue with keeping masses of animals like that. It's not farming or husbandry any more, they're factories. And that in itself is disgusting.

Bring on the grown meat I say.

EDIT: Note that I'm far from vegetarian.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Yup, this is the cost of sleazy ungoverned free business.



It's disturbing.  Ironically, the nugget with other parts is probably more nutritious than just pure meat.  It's known that organs typically contain a lot more nutrients than muscle.

What really is scary is this:



> One month ago, the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) quietly lifted the ban on processed poultry imports from China. This raised immediate concerns in the United States. The media responded critically to the decision; a recent Bloomberg article was titled “Don’t Trust a Chicken Nugget That’s Visited China.” U.S. consumers were worried, perhaps even frightened. One person commented to the CBS News report that “[I am] immediately taking anything and everything with processed chicken off my shopping list. It’s been clear for a long time now that products from China are simply not safe and may even be harmful.”



http://www.theatlantic.com/china/ar...rry-about-chicken-imported-from-china/280123/


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2013)

are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken? and they need to get it from china?

friggin fried chicken.


on another note...

ive always preffered "chicken pakoras" made at the college canteen and local shops over nuggets and chicken popcorn at mcdonals and kfc.

kfc chicken tastes like hay, and the people who eat hay are like the animals who eat hay -.- lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken? and they need to get it from china?
> 
> friggin fried chicken.
> 
> ...



Indian food is nice, very nice.  And I'm not talking curry.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken?



Friggin chicken? Suddenly I want to play vamipre the masquerade: bloodlines


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken? and they need to get it from china?
> 
> friggin fried chicken.
> 
> ...



It's probably cheaper to import from China than to make it themselves (this goes for everything around the world btw).

And yes, chicken in such meals are vastly overrated.


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ive always preffered "chicken pakoras" made at the college canteen and local shops over nuggets and chicken popcorn at mcdonals and kfc.



That's because Pakoras are lovely


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm getting punchy...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I'm getting punchy...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131004/No_Nugget.png



Lol that's funny.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I'm getting punchy...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131004/No_Nugget.png



that looks delicious XD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> that looks delicious XD



Bit raw for me


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken? and they need to get it from china?
> 
> friggin fried chicken.
> 
> ...



It's not that we're incapable of raising our own chicken for consumption. It's simply a matter of cutting costs.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> that looks delicious XD



Crunchy too!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> are you telling me... that people in the us cant even grow a friggin chicken? and they need to get it from china?
> 
> friggin fried chicken.
> 
> ...



The chicken is only processed in China, it is raised in the US.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> The chicken is only processed in China, it is raised in the US.



Either way, it's not pretty.


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> The chicken is only processed in China, it is raised in the US.



40% chicken+60% chinese drywall= imported mcnuggent (Mmmm! good eatin') 

On a side note- a grabbed a 4 piece a couple of weeks ago and they taste more like chicken than they used to? 
* still not really chicken though


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> 40% chicken *60% chinese drywall*= imported mcnuggent (Mmmm! good eatin')





This thread should be moved to the general hardware forum!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 5, 2013)

theonedub said:


> The chicken is only processed in China, it is raised in the US.



so youre telling me... that shipping tons of chicken to china and back would still cost less than processing in the US? I think its time to lower the labour costs a bit


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2013)

So they are the bologna/hot dog of the chicken world.  I don't see the problem.

Was there really people that thought they were made of the good parts?  If they were the good parts they'd be named after the parts, breats thigh wing leg etc., they wouldn't be called nuggets.  When is the last time you saw the nugget part of the chicken?


----------



## Norton (Oct 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> So they are the bologna/hot dog of the chicken world.  I don't see the problem.
> 
> Was there really people that thought they were made of the good parts?  If they were the good parts they'd be named after the parts, breats thigh wing leg etc., they wouldn't be called nuggets.  When is the last time you saw the nugget part of the chicken?



I'm still looking for the wings on a buffalo


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> It's probably cheaper to import from China than to make it themselves (this goes for everything around the world btw).
> 
> And yes, chicken in such meals are vastly overrated.



thats because they arent importing chicken - they're importing chicken flavoured whatevertheycangetawaywith


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 5, 2013)

Every time I take a bite into anything processed a picture like this pops into my head.





I often wonder if I am actually eating what I think I am eating when it comes to processed food minus what part of the animal it may have come from.

Thankfully I am ignorant enough to not care.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2013)

Same with all that processed food, i guess you never worked in one of these places huh..

Cheese is another when the sell by date is hit it's returned to thee place it was made and re added and then they add more crap in to it to stabilize it.

meat for burgers normally end up like chicken were some bone is processed with it along with fat.

Then you have the bigger issue the crap they use to fatten the animals.


And isn't the FDA owned\controlled by the food campanys so the FDA are going to do shit which is some thing the government should really sort out.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2013)

I consider myself a nugget connoisseur.


----------



## alexstone (Nov 22, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Friggin chicken? Suddenly I want to play vamipre the masquerade: bloodlines


LOL


----------

